# Klage-wer wurde gerichtlich verklagt ???



## DerKapitulierte (2 April 2003)

Ich verfolge täglich das Forum, suche einen Geschädigten der vom Gericht
aus verklagt ist zu zahlen.

Wenn man das Forum verfolgt sind zwar alle oder besser gesagt die meisten Geschädigte ,aber die Fälle sind meist in den letzten 3-4 Monaten geschehen oder aber Fälle die älter sind haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet.

Wir alle schreiben uns viel ,aber so richtig weiter gekommen
soweit ich das bisher durchgelesen habe ,ist keiner.


----------



## brubel (2 April 2003)

DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> ...,aber so richtig weiter gekommen
> soweit ich das bisher durchgelesen habe ,ist keiner.



Nun ja, hast Du Dich schon mal mit deutschen Gerichten beschäftigt? Wir haben vor 3 Monaten jemanden wegen versch. Dinge verklagt (nein, nichts mit Dialern o.ä.) - mit Glück ist der Verhandlungstermin noch dieses Jahr ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2003)

Ja, die Dinge nehmen einfach eine gewisse Zeit in Anspruch. Auf die Meldungen der Betroffenen, die ungefähr zum Jahreswechsel einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (s. Talkline) erhalten habe, habe ich bis Dato leider auch nichts Aktuelles mehr vernehmen können. Unabhängig davon weiß ich leider auch nicht, wieviele der Betroffenen an dieser Stelle lieber gezahlt haben und wieviele dem gerichtl. Mahnbescheid schriftlich widersprochen haben.
In jedem Fall verfolge ich die Meldungen auch tagtäglich mit großem Interesse weiter.
Für die, dies interesseiert:
Ich habe zum Thema Dialerprozesse vom Rechtsanwalt Daniel Boehm am 28.03. Links auf 14 aktuelle Gerichtsurteile zu Dialer-Prozessen bekommen. Wenn man die mal studiert, dann beginnt man ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken, lieber doch zu zahlen und es doch nicht auf einen möglichen Zivilprozeß ankommen zu lassen. Das muß letztendlich aber auch jeder Betroffene für sich selbst entscheiden.
Wens interessiert, dem kann ich die Links gerne zumailen.


----------



## technofreak (3 April 2003)

MichaelT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zum Thema Dialerprozesse vom Rechtsanwalt Daniel Boehm am 28.03. Links auf 14 aktuelle Gerichtsurteile zu Dialer-Prozessen bekommen.


http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/

Huii,ein echter Fachanwalt für Dialerfragen:
Zitat: 
*Ihre Onlineberatung im Internet, insbesondere im Erbrecht, Familienrecht und Arbeitsrecht
Berechnen Sie online Ihre Anwaltsgebühren (BRAGO) und Gerichtsgebühren*
Na super.... , Onlineberatung heißt nur , daß Anfragen per Internet beantwortet werden , 
aber nicht, daß in irgendeiner Weise Kenntnisse über Internetrechtsprobleme vorhanden sind. 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2003)

Hi Technofreak,

die fachlichen Kenntnisse des Anwalts Boehm kann ich nicht beurteilen und das war auch gar nicht der Sinn meiner Botschaft. 
Die Gerichtsurteile beziehen sich allesamt auf abgeschlossene Prozesse, welche die Anwaltskanzlei Weber & Partner geführt hat und die haben ganz sicher Ahnung, wovon sie reden.


----------



## technofreak (3 April 2003)

MichaelT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gerichtsurteile beziehen sich allesamt auf abgeschlossene Prozesse, welche die Anwaltskanzlei Weber & Partner geführt hat und die haben ganz sicher Ahnung, wovon sie reden.



Auf der Site: 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de 

sind alle bisher erfolgten Urteile aufgeführt, dabei ergibt sich ein durchaus hoffnungsvolles Bild,
die Tendenz der Rechtsprechung ist eindeutig positiv in Richtung Verbraucher.
Daher ist es absolut abwegig, Ratschläge zu erteilen, die zum "klein beigeben" bei ungerechtfertiger
Dialerzahlungsaufforderung  zu geben. 
Es wäre darüber hinaus für den Dialog und Diskussion förderlich, wenn du dich anmelden würdest, 
da dann ein größeres Vertrauensverhältnis in Bezug auf die getroffenen Aussagen erziehlt würde. 

tf


----------



## AmiRage (3 April 2003)

MichaelT schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das war auch gar nicht der Sinn meiner Botschaft.


Was war denn dann der Sinn Deiner Botschaft?

Für mich liest es sich auch als "lieber doch zahlen" ... und gerade weil Du nicht den Anschein erweckst/erwecken willst, dass Du Dich nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt hast, halte ich diese Aussage auch für fragwürdig.


----------



## Michael T (3 April 2003)

*bin nun angemeldet*

Hi Technofreak,

danke für Deinen Hinweis - verstehe Deine Bedenken und bin nun angemeldet.
Die Links zu den Gerichtsurteilen, die ich bekommen habe, stimmen mit denen in dem von Dir genannten Link ganau überein. Insofern stehen diese Infos der Allgemeinheit bereits zur Verfügung und ich hab doch nichts Neues zu vermelden gehabt.
Ich habe noch nicht alle der dort aufgeführten Urteile gelesen. Werd mir mal die Mühe machen und hoffe, den für den Verbraucher positiven Trend ebenfalls herauslesen zu können.

Michael


----------



## Der Jurist (3 April 2003)

*Re: bin nun angemeldet*



			
				Michael T schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich habe noch nicht alle der dort aufgeführten Urteile gelesen. Werd mir mal die Mühe machen und hoffe, den für den Verbraucher positiven Trend ebenfalls herauslesen zu können.
> 
> Michael




Zum Lesen:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

Der Trend ist eindeutig. Grüne Farbe in der Überschrift bedeutet verbraucherfreundlich. Grün nimmt in letzter Zeit deutlich zu. Kammergericht und Landgericht Kiel sind wegweisend. Die Justiz hat das Problem erkannt. Die früheren Urteil bezogen sich übrigens in vielen Fällen auf 0190-Nummern, die mit dem Finger eingegeben werden mußte und nicht automatisch als Programm auf dem Rechner abliefen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2003)

Ich habe auch gerade Streß wegen eines Dialers.. z.Z. noch mit dem RA des .....-Inkassounternehmens "Telekom"

Die drohen mir doch nun allen Ernstes mit einer Zwangsvollstreckung, war jemand von Euch schon so weit?

Ich habe mir erlaubt dort anzurufen, und der Dame beim RA zu sagen, daß ich nicht zahlen werde..... die meinte daraufhin, daß es zu der Thematik ein BGH-Urteil gibt, daß man die Gebühren zahlen muß..... weiß da jemand was Näheres, habe nämlich vergessen nach dem Az zu fragen......

würde mich da gerne mal reinlesen.....

Danke

_unsachgemäße Bezeichnung gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf _


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2003)

Lumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Die drohen mir doch nun allen Ernstes mit einer Zwangsvollstreckung, war jemand von Euch schon so weit?



Ohne einen "Titel" gibt es keine Zwangsvollstreckung. Einen Titel gibt es erst nach bei einem Mahnbescheid 
dem nicht innerhalb 14 Tage widersprochen wird, oder einem Urteil, in dem der Anspruch des Klägers anerkannt wird. 
Beides liegt anscheinend nicht vor, also ist die angebliche Androhung  gegenstandslos.
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2003)

Lumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch gerade Streß wegen eines Dialers.. z.Z. noch mit dem RA des .....-Inkassounternehmens "Telekom"
> 
> Die drohen mir doch nun allen Ernstes mit einer Zwangsvollstreckung, war jemand von Euch schon so weit?
> 
> ...





Drei Postings höher findest Du einen Link, der zu allen einschlägigen Urteilen führt . Auch das BGH-Urteil ist dort zu finden. Das befasste sich aber mit selbst angewählten 0190-Nummern und nicht mit "Wählhilfen" à la Dialer. Bei Dialer dürften eher das Kammergerichtsurteil und das Urteil des LG Kiel einschlägig sein. Diese Urteil werden aber von den Telekoms nur sehr widerwillig zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.....

diese Tante von dem RA erklärte mir, ich müsse nachweisen, daß ich die 0190-Nummer nicht selbst angewählt habe.... ja wie denn das?
Ich habe ne Copy meiner Festpatte und da sind ganz deutlich zu sehen zwei Dialer drin...... ob das reicht?

Gruß Lumpi


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2003)

Lumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.....
> 
> diese Tante von dem RA erklärte mir, ich müsse nachweisen, daß ich die 0190-Nummer nicht selbst angewählt habe.... ja wie denn das?
> Ich habe ne Copy meiner Festpatte und da sind ganz deutlich zu sehen zwei Dialer drin...... ob das reicht?
> ...




Siehe Urteilssammlung und dort LG Kiel.


----------



## crusador (14 April 2003)

mag sein, dass die frage schon beantwortet wurde, aber ich war lange nicht mehr hier und hab mir bis auf diesen Thread noch nix durchgelesen:
wenn ich beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch eingelegt habe - wie gehts dann weiter? wer wendet sich dann an mich? und am wichtigsten: muss der, der mich verklagen will irgendeine Frist einhalten(in dem Fall Talkline) ?


----------



## AmiRage (14 April 2003)

Für den Fall dass Deine Gegenseite eine Anspruchsbegründung/Klageschrift beim zuständigen Gericht vorlegt, wird sich das Gericht mit Dir in Verbindung setzen. Für die Anspruchsbegründung hat die Gegenseite theoretisch eine Frist von zwei Wochen einzuhalten, de facto ist das Versäumen dieser Frist allerdings ohne prozessuale Folgen.

Eine wirksame (gerichtliche) Frist kannst Du aber erreichen, wenn Du selbst das Verfahren forcierst, indem Du bei Gericht einen Verhandlungstermin beantragst. Für diesen Fall kommt die Gegenseite in Zugzwang.


----------



## crusador (15 April 2003)

also seit ich auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, wenige Tage nachdem ich ihn bekommen habe, Widerspruch eingelegt habe sind... ca. 7 Wochen vergangen.     
Was soll ich also tun? ist es ratsam in der jetzigen Situation die Gegenseite zu irgendwas zu bringen (damit meine Akte wieder ganz oben auf dem Stapel liegt?). Kostet das was? Sollte ich vielleicht erst meinen Anwalt kontaktieren (einen eigenen habe ich zwar noch nicht - aber ich habe schon mal mit einem über diese Sache geredet)?


----------



## Devilfrank (15 April 2003)

Ich würde gar nix machen. Ist wie beim Schach. Die andere Seite ist jetzt dran. 
 :juggle:


----------



## crusador (15 April 2003)

man kann aber auch beim Schach dem anderen während seinem Zug reinreden oder ihn zu nem voreiligen Zug zwingen 

habe ich berechtigte Hoffnung, dass gar nix mehr kommt? (...) war glaube ich denen ihr juristischer Möchtegern-Geldeintreiber


----------



## Devilfrank (15 April 2003)

Also bis jetzt war an dieser Stelle Endstation.
Die Gegenseite bequatschen? Ich glaub das ist so, als wenn Du beim Schach die Putzfrau beklingelst, die gerade die Figuren poliert, aber von Schach keine Ahnung hat...
 :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (15 April 2003)

crusador schrieb:
			
		

> man kann aber auch beim Schach dem anderen während seinem Zug reinreden oder ihn zu nem voreiligen Zug zwingen
> 
> habe ich berechtigte Hoffnung, dass gar nix mehr kommt? (...) war glaube ich denen ihr juristischer Möchtegern-Geldeintreiber




Du kannst Dir einen Anwalt nehmen und Antrag auf mündliche Verhandlung stellen. Dann bekommt die Gegenseite eine richterliche Frist zur Begründung ihres Antrages. Wird die Frist versäumt, kann ihr Vorbringen ausgeschlossen werden, falls sie danach noch schreibt und - das ist vor allem wichtig, Dein Anwalt kann Klageabweisung in einem sogenannten Versäumnisurteil beantragen.

Würde ich aber nicht unbedingt machen, lass doch die andere Seite strampeln.


----------



## crusador (16 April 2003)

alles klar.  abwarten und Bier trinken....  

danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen


----------



## Devilfrank (16 April 2003)

Hoffentlich wirst Du darüber nicht zum Trinker...
 :lol: 
Also nicht mehr einkippen, als mit aller Gewalt reingeht.


----------



## Chemiker (17 April 2003)

*Klage ??*

@alle

Darf ich denen dann meine Entziehungskur in Rechnung stellen ??? :crazy: 

Trotzdem: Prost und schöne Ostertage !!
 :wave: 

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Comedian1 (19 April 2003)

*Zeitraum zwischen Mahnbescheid und Klage*

In meinem Fall (Talknet IbC, nicht veröffentlichte Preise) hat (...) vom Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid bis zur Einzahlung der Gerichtsgebühren über vier Monate verstreichen lassen. Hat zur Folge, daß die Verjährung durch den Erlaß des Mahnbescheids nicht unterbrochen ist.

Also: Zurücklehnen, Ruhe bewahren, die machen lassen und Tee trinken...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## egloeg (27 April 2003)

Ich möchte auch eine Frage los werden,

Gibt es für Mahnungen und Forderungen eine Verjährungsfrist oder nicht?
sonst kann es in die Länge unendlich ziehen...

Leider konnte ich selbst keine wirksame Anzeige gegen Nexnet stellen, weil der Fall ca. 9 Monate zuruckliegt, so wurde mir bei Polizei erklärt, und
ich habe einen Frist von nur 3 Mon. nach bekanntwerden der Schaden.

MfG
egloeg


----------



## Comedian1 (28 April 2003)

*Verjährung*

Die Verjährung beträgt gem. § 8 TKV zwei Jahre.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## BenTigger (28 April 2003)

*Re: Verjährung*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verjährung beträgt gem. § 8 TKV zwei Jahre.
> 
> Gruß
> Comedian



 tja aber ab wann zählt die Verjährung?? nach der letzten versendeten Mahnung? oder nur, wenn keine Rechnung/Mahnung gestellt wurde?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2003)

*Re: Verjährung*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Comedian1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aehm ist meine Frage untergegangen??

Ich wollte tatsächlich wissen, ab wann die Verjährungsfrist startet....
Irgendwie ist mir so, das eine Forderung die Verjährungsfrist unterbricht.
Oder startet die ab Beginn des Kostenauftretens?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Mai 2003)

*Re: Verjährung*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Verjährung beginnt nach Ablauf des Jahres, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist. http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/199.html 
Der Ablauf kann gehemmt werden, etwa durch Mahnbescheid oder Klage. http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/204.html

Bitte um Nachsicht, ich wollte mit der Antwort niemandem vorgreifen.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2003)

> Bitte um Nachsicht, ich wollte mit der Antwort niemandem vorgreifen.



Hi Jurist, Danke für die Antwort, mir war es im Grunde egal wer antwortet hauptsache ich kann mich informieren.
Comödian1 hatte ich eben nur zitiert, damit ihr wisst, worauf ich mich beziehe..
Werde die Links mal durchstöbern und weiter Fragen, wenn ich noch welche habe


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (21 Mai 2003)

*Q1 - Abzocke*

Lese mal den Thread von
www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1417-1.html
vielleicht bringt dich das weiter.
mfg
Gunnar


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (21 Mai 2003)

crusador schrieb:
			
		

> man kann aber auch beim Schach dem anderen während seinem Zug reinreden oder ihn zu nem voreiligen Zug zwingen
> 
> habe ich berechtigte Hoffnung, dass gar nix mehr kommt? (...) war glaube ich denen ihr juristischer Möchtegern-Geldeintreiber



Bei mir haben sie sich die Gebühren für einen MB eingespart und die Forderung an Talkline zurückgegeben, mit der Antwort,
 "Bis zur Klärung durch unsere Mandantin ruht der Fall in unserem Haus. Wir kommen unaufgefordert auf die Angelegenheit zurück, sobald eine Mitteilung unserer Mandantin vorliegt."
 Das war am 10. 04. jetzt haben wir 21.05.
Spätestens, wenn die Verjährung droht, werden sie wiederkommen, es sei denn, die Gerichte arbeiten alle  0190-Fälle zu Gunsten 
der Dialergeschädigten ab. 
Dann wäre eine Beilegung der Forderung fällig.
Sehe ich das richtig??? :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
mfg Gunnar


----------



## Magdalena (27 Mai 2003)

Hallo Gunnar,

wenn die Verjährungsfrist abgelaufen ist, kann zwar die Gegenseite noch versuchen, die Forderung bei Dir geltend zu machen (Mahnbescheid, Klage), Du kannst das aber mit Hinweis auf die eingetretenen Verjährung verhindern.

D.h. Du mußt Dich auf die eingetretene Verjährung berufen, dann wird kein Gericht gegen Dich urteilen.

Gruß
Magdalena


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Mai 2003)

Magdalena schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gunnar,
> 
> wenn die Verjährungsfrist abgelaufen ist, kann zwar die Gegenseite noch versuchen, die Forderung bei Dir geltend zu machen (Mahnbescheid, Klage), Du kannst das aber mit Hinweis auf die eingetretenen Verjährung verhindern.
> 
> ...



Verjährungsfrist ist zwei Jahre, sie beginnt am Ende des Jahres zu laufen, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist.

*Einrede* der Verjährung muss ausdrücklich erklärt werden, aber bitte erst im Prozess, damit die Kläger auf den Kosten sitzenbleiben.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Magdalena schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gg*
Da wollte ich (da auch Juristin) besonders "nichtttechnisch" schreiben, damit es jeder versteht - aber unser erlauchter Jurist   schreibts doch noch schöner.

An dieser Stelle Dank an ihn, der mir mit seinen Formulierungen zum einen immer wieder die Freudentränen in die Augen treibt, zum anderen unschätzbare Vorarbeit leistet :respekt: 

Liebe Grüße
Magdalena


----------



## Magdalena (27 Mai 2003)

da war ich eben doch nicht eingeloggt - man verzeihe einem Rookie die Fehler in der richtigen Benutzung des Forums   - ich gelobe Besserung!

LG
Magdalena


----------



## technofreak (27 Mai 2003)

@Magdalena 

einfach das Häkchen bei "Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden: " setzen, dann kann das nicht mehr passieren  

Gruß
tf


----------



## Magdalena (27 Mai 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis   :bussi: - wird ab sofort immer aktiviert!

Liebe Grüße
Magdalena


----------

